# Strawberry/Banana recipe question



## arh13p (Aug 17, 2012)

So I want to make a 3 gallon batch of strawberry/banana wine. I made this recipe up for the amount of fruit. Does this sound like it would work. Any input would be appreciated.

7 lbs of bananas, sliced and boiled then simmered for 30 min. pour liquid into secondary with sugar and water. stir to dissolve sugar. 
when cooled add 7 lbs of strawberrys mashed in a nylon straining bag.
add 12oz white grape concentrate.
9 tsp of acid blend (not sure if this too much)
1-1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
3/4 tsp tannin
3 tsp nutrient
add sugar as needed to get to SG 1.09

Let sit 24 hrs and then pitch yeast

Any thoughts to improve this? I thought the two fruits would be good together plus I have the fruit so I thought I would try.


----------



## arh13p (Aug 17, 2012)

make that 9 lbs of bananas and 12 lbs of strawberrys.
i will add 3 campden tablets to must when mixing it up intially.


----------



## arh13p (Aug 17, 2012)

how should I prepare my fruits? should I prepare strawberrys by adding strawberrys in nylon strainer, water, suger and campden and let sit 24 hours then add the simmering banana liquid along with all other ingredients once cooled down? then pitch yeast? i never used bananas before.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 22, 2012)

The fruits release their juices better if they have been frozen first. It is cleaner doing the fruit in a straining bag to squeeze out juices and to more easily remove the pulp before secondary fermentation. After adding the strawberries and k-meta, I would add the simmered and cooled banana liquid and after 12-hours add pectic enzyme. After another 12-hours add the re-hydrated yeast.


----------



## reefman (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you leave the banana peels on , then slice and simmering?
Do you add water to the bananas? Is this strained to remove skins and other stuff?
I have about 15lbs on bananas in the freezer, waiting to be used, and this recipe sounds good.


----------



## arh13p (Aug 24, 2012)

I froze the bananas first then just sliced them up in about 1/4 to 1/2 inch slices. I added about 4 quarts of water for the 9 lbs I did ( 4 gallon batch of must) and brought to boil. then simmered for 30 minutes. once cooled I added it to the must with the strawberrys. I added campden tablets since I used strawberrys i picked. mixed in all ingredients except yeast, let stand 24 hrs and then pitched the yeast. I must say, when I pitched the yeast I was a bit nervous becasue you could really smell the banana. Today I transfered it to the secondary with a SG of 0.998 (starting was 1.084). A lot of banana smell is gone (which I wanted) and it really smells delicious. I am excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 24, 2012)

I am going to try some new things soon myself. Let us know how it turns out. The only thing I don't see mentioned is pectic enzyme, did you use any in this?


----------



## arh13p (Aug 24, 2012)

1 and a half teaspoon i used for the 4 gallon batch. u think that was enough?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 24, 2012)

OOPS, after I posted I re-read the first post. It will probably be enough, it's generally 1/2 tsp of the dry per gallon so 2 tsp would have been more in order. But an active fermentation usually inhibits it.


----------

